# Breeding Damsels



## tsuntahn (Sep 27, 2008)

My Damsels are breeding and I dont know what to do with the fry. I tried a fry saver and they all died. What is the best way to catch them and keep them alive if I do not have a hospital tank?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

you will prob. have to set up an extra tank if you even want to give these guys a chance. usually fry disapears into the rock work and then disapears as a natural food source. the problem with getting them out is exactly my point- they disapear into the rock work.


----------

